# Negative PCT Test - what next?



## Iris1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Hi, 

I just have one question which I don't seem to have seen covered recently on here so if anyone can help I would be grateful. I am in my mid thirties and have been diagnosed with PCOS, for which I am now on Metformin (no side effects so far). Last week I also had a Post Coital Test which showed no sperm. The nurse mysteriously said not to worry (although her body langauge didn't look too optimistic) and that there were things they can do/give but didn't elaborate.  I now have to wait another 6 weeks until we see the consultant again and I am anxious know what these 'things' might be. Realistically what are the options that might be considered for me now? Like many people say on here, it's the not knowing that is sometimes the hardest...


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi, sorry that your PCT came back as you'd hoped it wouldn't.  Atleast now you know and can move onto something that wil help you reach your dream.  I'm not sure if there are any meds or herbs you can take that will create a non hostile environment.  That would be a question to ask your doctor.  Preseed is a lube that is sperm friendly, so may be worth a try to see if it will help balance out the pH of your cm.  If no luck, then IUI will be your next step.  This process allows the sperm to bypass most of the cm, so it will be irrelevent whether it is hostile or not.  The next step after that will be IVF where the sperm has fertilised the egg before it even gets into your body.

Try not to worry, this is not the end of the road, it has just got you out of that dead end and onto the right road again


----------



## Iris1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Hi, 

Thanks so much for the prompt reply and kind words, your answer was more or less what I expected and just wondered why the nurse couldn't have told me more. I guess it might have been my fault because when she told me the result of the PCT I just wanted to get out of the room as soon as possible, stupid I know!  It was my birthday the day after, as you can imagine another year older on top of the news made it all seem more poignant. However I am getting it together now and hopefully our consultation in a month's time will take us another step forward. You have really helped me a lot and this site is such a good source of information and support, I will certainly be back.


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi again Iris,

Glad that you feel a little better about it all now.  News like that is always hard to take in, I think we have all been in the situation when we just need to get out into the fresh air, gather our thoughts and even have a little cry.  With having your birthday the next day, just kind of magnified everything together.  I have learnt that we should try to look at each little bit of information at a time.  Small things can be over come, and then larger things can be overcome if they are done in logical, separate steps.  When we try to correct a big thing in one fail swoop, it just ends in tears.  

I hope you managed to enjoy your birthday and I hope that your appointment fills you with more hope.  Between now and then, try to write down any questions or thoughts you may have so that you can have them in front of you to ask.  If you're anything like me, my mind goes blank as soon as I sit down otherwise!

Good luck! And happy belated birthday!


----------



## Terri (Oct 21, 2003)

Hi Iris

I wanted to offer you a little bit of hope.

As far as I'm aware most hospitals do not carry out PCT's as they are unreliable (correct me someone if I am wrong).  Reason being you have to get the exact right day(s) when you are ovulating to get an accurate result.  If you have prolonged/irregular cycles etc because of PCOS then this can be hard to get right.  I myself have PCOS and Endo and always had negative PCT's.  I was always tested on days 13-15 of my cycle but as I have a 33+ day cycle how accurate can the result be.  Even when I had treatment done my PCT test still came back negative!

Because of my negative PCT's I never thought I would get pregnant until I tried IUI and IVF as these treatments obviously bypass the hostile environment.  I was wrong and got pregnant doing Metformin and Ovulation Induction and the second time with just Metformin.  

It's good that you have been put on Metformin as this will help with PCOS.  Your next step could be Clomid and if that doesn't work Ovulation Induction (daily injections) or your Consultant might decide to try IUI or IVF straightaway.

I wish you all the best and I hope you get a   soon.

Terri xx  

P.S. Happy Belated Birthday!


----------



## Iris1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Hi,

Both of you, thanks so much. It was interesting to read your posting Terri - there is just so much still to know about all this stuff. I am happy that at least we are being seen by a good consultant who seems both caring and knowledgable I am just a bit impatient I guess. 

My birthday was lovely and my partner took me out but kept it low key, I didn't feel like meeting up with people. But I am feeling a lot better now. After reading all the positive comments on this messageboard, you can't fail to be cheered up.

Thanks a lot, I'll keep in touch and let you know what they say after our appt in November (unless the Metformin gets going in the meantime


----------

